# thelivefoodwarehouse.co.uk



## lukegeorge (Jan 27, 2010)

I ordered 500 brown crix from them on Sunday, were delivered on Tuesday but I was out so got the 'red card' through the door. Picked them up this morning and they spent the day in my boot whilst I was at work. Unpacked them today and well impressed, saved a fortune. Shame I bought the wrong size!

Anyway this was first order so I was curious how they would be packaged, anyhow in case ay else is ever curious I took some pics. The first is the bag in the box, the second is the contents of the bag emptied into a tub.


----------



## lfields85 (Jan 7, 2010)

yeah iv also used this site and they are great, ordered on sunday and arrived on Tuesday. Great service and the cheapest iv found for bulk large locusts. Will deffo be using again.


----------



## vickylolage (Oct 5, 2008)

I use them too
Theyre fab when your buying as much as we need to!


----------



## imginy (Jun 14, 2009)

They are really great I think they are the only people that I have found to deliver healthy crickets week after week sun or snow. :no1:

One thing though with the browns if you want good size crickets you have to go with the adults I have come to the conclusion that all the browns they sent out are the smaller banded crickets except the when you order adults then they send out silent crickets. But I have decided to pay the extra and go with the black adults from now on they are quite a bit more money but the beardies seem to like them more and they are more of a meal. : victory:


----------



## Blaptica (Jun 26, 2008)

The crickets in the pic above are defo Banded house crickets.


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

They are a brillant site, i have used them for a long while now and have never had a probloem. however, you do have to get used to the sizes of their brown crickets lol. 

jay


----------



## Silver172 (Feb 5, 2010)

Yeah some good deals from there just visited, Although i see that the adult locus are a bit pricey i think when i would be feeding a BOSC so they wouldent go far lol just 100 of them so id also consider brown crickets 

But good Deals none the less


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

Silver172 said:


> Yeah some good deals from there just visited, Although i see that the adult locus are a bit pricey i think when i would be feeding a BOSC so they wouldent go far lol just 100 of them so id also consider brown crickets
> 
> But good Deals none the less


When you consider its free dilivery, their locust works out as some of the cheapest around especially since they are always very healthy and last for weeks in the bag alone. 

Jay


----------



## lukegeorge (Jan 27, 2010)

There was a stray locust just inside the rim of the bag when I got them, it looked healthy enough despite making the journey with a load of crickets.

I chucked it in the viv whilst I emptied out the bag, heard a scuttle and BAM the locust was gone leaving one Beardie who was very happy with his surprise free gift!


----------

